# Good eating tonight!!



## alderman (Jun 11, 2010)

Going to get the barbecue going and enjoy some of the morning's catch.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 11, 2010)

*nice catch!*

Great day man, that looks good to me. So tell us how you cook the fish. When you say Bar-b-que here in the south where I live most folks think that you mean smoked pork (over hickory wood). I would love to see a pic of the fish cooked. If we cooked it here we'd just filet it, soak the fish in saltwater, then, coat it in some House-Autry breader and drop it in the deep fryer. 

Look forward to hearing how you cooked it up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tree md (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice 1!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## alderman (Jun 13, 2010)

Cooked over charcoal. Put fish directly on an Alder plank. Season with some butter, onions, salt, and pepper. 

If I'm in the mood for something different I put on a bit of brown sugar.


----------

